# unable to write with unisettings



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i'm not sure if i posted before when it first happened, but i have had my 20v swap since '08. for the first year and a half i had no issues writing to my file with unisettings to my uni ecu( i am AWP harness,engine, aeb head blahblah).

i am still stumped as all teh wires to the DLC are fine, no tears,crinks,cracks,etc. i can still read my ecu with vagcom, do adjustments via vagcom,etc. i can still read via unisettings, bu ti cannot write to my file in my car..i got curious a fter it first happened and i stuck my ecu in a buddys 05 gti and a couple other friends with 02-24 20v's as well..even a buddies 04 B6 1.8t A4..i can write with unisettings in all of them, but i cant in my car.

now..about a month ago i went to make some changes, so i figured i would try again..it worked...awesome. do adapt, let trims adjust,datalog, awesome..go back to make changes...nope. can't write. use roomamtes 20th.

so i'm at a loss, can't write still,again, and i wanted to see if anyone had any input on this. i kept everything from the DLC to the ECU from egine and so on to the ECU...it's all hidden, relays are there, some components are resistored, but i have used it in other cars with the same resistors..anyway. i don't know what the DLC uses to write to the ECU, i know what it uses to datalogg and pull data..but not sure if it is the same to write. because to me, it seems it is different as it reads and changes in vagcom, but not unisettings..while in my car.


TIA:beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

figured it out. i don't have the required 5v of power going to the ECU after key off


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

Hey, how did you fix this 5v issue? 

I am having the same issues with Unisettings and I don't know why. 

I can read the ecu, and it says it's writing to the ecu but the changes aren't there. When I reopen Unisettings all the values are back to default setting. 

Thanks


----------

